# garden city surf fishing september 9



## rodney (May 22, 2019)

me and my wife got a couple of sharks does anybody know what kind they are and about how much they weigh?


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Appear to be Atlantic Sharpnose..............without actually seeing the girth, guessing 30-40 lbs.......fun to catch on light tackle.


----------



## rodney (May 22, 2019)

thanks they were fun to reel in on 20 pound test.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Got a friend who catches them on a 6' Ugly Stick and 12# test line.............wears him out.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Sharpnose don't get that big and have cream colored spots along the sides. 

They're blacktips. Easy to tell from the Z pattern on their side and taller pointy dorsal fin. Spinner sharks also have the Z pattern but have a more short blunt dorsal fin that's located a bit farther back. Both like to jump. 

Blacktips max out at 80-90 lbs or so and around 6' so you can guess from there. Hard to tell how big they are from the pictures. 

Nice job!


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

*Info*

Looks like would be fun to catch. Were you fishing for them or they just hit your baits? What was the bait?


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Coming down next week. Any advice on surf? I just picked up some of the Gulp sand fleas. Anybody used them?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Gary Carrier said:


> Coming down next week. Any advice on surf? I just picked up some of the Gulp sand fleas. Anybody used them?


Gulp doesn't catch much when sitting on the bottom, Fishbites Sand Flea (the strips) is the one you want, shrimp flavor is good also, but if bait stealers aren't bad fresh shrimp will catch your pomps whiting and black drum. There will be tons of people selling fresh off the boat shrimp. 

Cast net or buy some mullet though, and use them for everything else. Lots of red drum with a few slots mixed in.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

*Thanks much for the info!*



SmoothLures said:


> Gulp doesn't catch much when sitting on the bottom, Fishbites Sand Flea (the strips) is the one you want, shrimp flavor is good also, but if bait stealers aren't bad fresh shrimp will catch your pomps whiting and black drum. There will be tons of people selling fresh off the boat shrimp.
> 
> Cast net or buy some mullet though, and use them for everything else. Lots of red drum with a few slots mixed in.


Thank you for the information! Will sharks hit those baits also or do they prefer something larger? I know you can't fish for them in Horry.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Gary Carrier said:


> Thank you for the information! Will sharks hit those baits also or do they prefer something larger? I know you can't fish for them in Horry.


Sharks are there because of the mullet. If you can net some bigger ones and chunk them up that's perfect, or catch bluefish and chunk them up for shark bait.


----------

